# speichern und auslesen von daten aus einer datenbank



## gast2005 (13. Jan 2005)

hallo zusammen,

ich muss für die schule eine fahrzeugverwaltung machen - mit dem jbuilder in java. dabei soll ich fahrzeuge über ein eingabeformular erstellen (die sollten dann in die datenbank) und dann auch wieder auslesen können- auch über ein formular.

wie mache ich das mit den buttons (code), damit die eingegebenen daten aus meinen textfeldern in die datenbank bzw. die tabelle geschrieben wird?
und wie muss ich den anderen button programmieren, damit ich die daten wieder auslesen kann?

es gibt aber noch ein problem:
ich soll auch die gefahrenen kilometer und die getankte spritmenge erfassen. wie soll ich das machen?

ich wäre euch für ne schnelle hilfe echt super dankbar, da ich das schon nächste woche brauche.

Gruß Fabian


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

Was genau ist denn das Problem?
Poste doch mal etwas Code.


----------



## gast2005 (13. Jan 2005)

also das problem ist, dass ich wie gesagt eine fahrzeugverwaltung mit PKWs und LKWs machen muss.

ich muss das mit dem JBuilder machen. ich hab also im designer mein layout gemacht und darin sind mehrere textfelder enthalten (fahrzeugnummer, hersteller, neupreis, usw.) 

jetzt muss ich eien button machen, der mir diese daten in eine datenbank (Access) schreibt.
und dann brauche ich noch nen button, der mir das ganze wieder ausgeben kann, wenn ich die fahrzeugnummer eingebe.

kann grad leider keinen code posten, da ich noch in der schule bin und das programm nicht auf dem pc ist, auf dem ich gerade schreibe.


----------



## foobar (13. Jan 2005)

Benutz doch mal die Suche oder Google.
http://www.javaworld.com/javaworld/javaqa/2000-09/03-qa-0922-access.html
http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel4/javainsel_20_000.htm


----------



## Guest (13. Jan 2005)

Vielleicht solltest Du Dir etwas mehr Gedanken zu dem Thema machen! Wenn Du eine Projektarbeit abliefern sollst, dann denke nicht, dass Dein Prof. blind ist ...
nur so als Ratschlag;-)


----------



## DP (14. Jan 2005)

und vor allem auch mal die boardsuche nutzen. ist ja erbärmlich. manche kapieren's nie


----------



## abollm (14. Jan 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielleicht solltest Du Dir etwas mehr Gedanken zu dem Thema machen! Wenn Du eine Projektarbeit abliefern sollst, dann denke nicht, dass Dein Prof. blind ist ...
> nur so als Ratschlag;-)


Hallo Gast,

was das jetzt der berühmte Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?


----------



## gast2005 (14. Jan 2005)

also beim dem, was ich machen muss, handlt es sich lediglich um eine art hausaufgabe, die dann benotet wird, weil bei uns im unterricht (kl 12) viele meinen, sie müssten nur solitär und so was spielen.
unser lehrer war dann irgendwie ziemlich sauer und hat uns verschiedene themen zur bearbeitung gegeben - ohne material von ihm aus. wir sollen versuchen das ganze selber über foren wie hier und so zu lösen.

zur frage:
ich hab inzwischen das gefunden was ich gesucht habe - trotzdem danke für die bemühungen


----------



## T_Da_Man (18. Jan 2005)

Du musst einen ActionListener implementieren, diesem dem Button hinzufügen und mit der Mehode actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) erreichst du, dass dein Programm genau an diese Stelle springt, und das ausführt, was du nach der Methode in die geschweiften Klammern setzt....

Vielleicht konnt ich dir n wenig weiterhelfen...

Gruß T


----------

